# Need help



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

I am not sure if this the the right community to ask but bare with me anyway

Am a 16 year old, and my main problem is am very lean. My weight is 42KG and hight 167 cm. As you might have known I need to put some weight up. I have tried many things but nothing works. Every body in my family and friends are scolding me for being lean. Can anybody help me out with assistance, Should I exercise daily? I am a lover of meat and fish but not fan of vegetables. is that a problem

Seeking help thanks


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Shirazz said:


> I am not sure if this the the right community to ask but bare with me anyway
> 
> Am a 16 year old, and my main problem is am very lean. My weight is 42KG and hight 167 cm. As you might have known I need to put some weight up. I have tried many things but nothing works. Every body in my family and friends are scolding me for being lean. Can anybody help me out with assistance, Should I exercise daily? I am a lover of meat and fish but not fan of vegetables. is that a problem
> 
> Seeking help thanks


What is your current diet?


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Eat a lot...take what your eating at the moment and multiply that by at least 3.

Do you have access to a gym..? If not then simply do bodyweight exercises...push-ups, pull ups, dips unweighted squats, lunges etc.

You don't have to exercise every day...3-4 times a week is enough.


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Shirazz said:


> I am not sure if this the the right community to ask but bare with me anyway
> 
> Am a 16 year old, and my main problem is am very lean. My weight is 42KG and hight 167 cm. As you might have known I need to put some weight up. I have tried many things but nothing works. Every body in my family and friends are scolding me for being lean. Can anybody help me out with assistance, Should I exercise daily? I am a lover of meat and fish but not fan of vegetables. is that a problem
> 
> Seeking help thanks


I can never tell if troll or not.

Post a current picture and what your eating and yes you should exercise.


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

GGLynch89 said:


> I can never tell if troll or not.
> 
> Post a current picture and what your eating and yes you should exercise.


never a troll friend


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Shirazz said:


> never a troll friend


mate if you want help then you need to give us something to work with your diet would be a start.


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

GGLynch89 said:


> I can never tell if troll or not.
> 
> Post a current picture and what your eating and yes you should


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Eat until you can't eat no more.....then eat some more and lift weights.


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

Nuts60 said:


> mate if you want help then you need to give us something to work with your diet would be a start.


OK here

Morning

Bread 6 slices

Or A food called chapati Made of grains

With potato or egg or vegetable sidedishes

Noon

Rice, Grain

Some vegetables

3 medium sized fishes

Evening

Bread, jam, peanut butter, cheese

Night

Again rice, fish and vegetables

2 or more times a week Meat


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Shirazz said:


> OK here
> 
> Morning
> 
> ...


and here is your problem!! If I was 42kG I would cut on this diet. You need to up your intake, get things in there like oats, red meat (twice a day) chicken, sweet potatoes, in fact just potatoes, the veg and fish just wont cut it, when you say egg how many? For example here is mine:

05:30

8 whole eggs + 4 egg whites

70g Oats

40g Protein Isolate

06:30 Pre workout

Glyco Maise + protein

1 Bag of Haribos

09:00

200g Chicken

250g Brown Rice

1 Avaocado

11:00

4 rice cakes + Honey

Protein Isolate 40g

14:00

250g Steak

250g Brown Rice

1 Avocado

16:00

Whey Isolate

70g Oats

1 tablespoon of Almond Butter

19:00

250g Steak

250g Brown Rice or sweet potato

Veg

22:00

6 Brazil Nuts


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

You just need to eat and then eat some more and if you still don't put any weight on eat more


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

Nuts60 said:


> and here is your problem!! If I was 42kG I would cut on this diet. You need to up your intake, get things in there like oats, red meat (twice a day) chicken, sweet potatoes, in fact just potatoes, the veg and fish just wont cut it, when you say egg how many? For example here is mine:
> 
> 05:30
> 
> ...


That's a heafty diet,the problem is for 3 months no chicken here . because of a viral disease to chicken and ducks. So no chicken but I eat a lot of mutton (goat meat) not a fan of oats never eats it, my cats eats oats I buy


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Where are you? You can substitute the chicken for turkey or any other low fat white meat, not sure of the fat content in goats meat but at 42kG I wouldn't worry about it, as for the oats just drink them!!


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

Nuts60 said:


> Where are you? You can substitute the chicken for turkey or any other low fat white meat, not sure of the fat content in goats meat but at 42kG I wouldn't worry about it, as for the oats just drink them!!


I will no the disease is for whole birds, no turkey too am from India


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Seeing as you are in a place where things are harder to obtain,I would suggest you just eat 2-3 times more of what you have right now.

That will increase weight for you.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello Shirazz

You dont have access to certain foods and hence try to make the most from what you have. From what you have stated you need to eat large to gain some weight

I have given a rough plan you could try:

Morning:

Milk (drink at least a litre - buffalo milk is best - You should be able to get raw buffalo milk)

5 Eggs

Bread/roti (parata)

Lunch:

Roti or Rice (large plate)

Fish (as much as you can have)

Dinner:

Roti or Rice (large plate)

Meat (Mutton - as much as you can)

Inbetween meals try eating these snacks:

Bread with peanut butter/Jam

Drink plenty of milk

Eggs

Protein shakes (if you can get it)

You need to just eat large and get some size.

You don't need to train everyday. For now 3 to 4 times is enough


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

khani3 said:


> Hello Shirazz
> 
> You dont have access to certain foods and hence try to make the most from what you have. From what you have stated you need to eat large to gain some weight
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

Eat More!


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

Hm


----------



## I Punched A Cow (Nov 21, 2010)

When I first started out I used to say "I can't put on any weight..." "I eat loads but nothing works" truth is, I was just talking crap. You'd be surprised how little calories you're eating. I was stuck at 11 stone, 69kg for ages... now I weigh about 80kg. It's still not my goal weight but I feel so much better for it and so will you.

My advice... track what you eat. Use My Fitness Pal app if that's possible. If not, write it all down, pain in the ass but worth it.

Second, get a cheap scale and a blender. Scale makes first point easier... blender makes gaining weight for skinny guys easy.

Eat your meals as above... but have 2 blended milkshakes on top of it. One in morning, one in evening.

For example... blend like 100g Oats, 500ml whole milk and 50g peanut butter, plus a banana or chocolate powder... blend, add ice, blend.

You've got like over 1000 calories... you would put weight on.

Eat more basically. The blender option worked for me to prove to myself a point, plus its cheap. However, once I got my weight up I stopped with the mass shakes and just ate more frequently, pasta, rice, chicken, potatoes, tuna, turkey etc and now I workout I'm gaining weight properly, muscle weight!

Hope you figure it out man, stick at it!


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

I Punched A Cow said:


> When I first started out I used to say "I can't put on any weight..." "I eat loads but nothing works" truth is, I was just talking crap. You'd be surprised how little calories you're eating. I was stuck at 11 stone, 69kg for ages... now I weigh about 80kg. It's still not my goal weight but I feel so much better for it and so will you.
> 
> My advice... track what you eat. Use My Fitness Pal app if that's possible. If not, write it all down, pain in the ass but worth it.
> 
> ...


I dont drink shakes as you told but i eat pasta,rice,chicken ,beef and all.Downloading myfitness tracker as i type.I hope it has food database of us asias as am not an american and peanut butter and all is unavailable here


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

Shirazz said:


> I dont drink shakes as you told but i eat pasta,rice,chicken ,beef and all.Downloading myfitness tracker as i type.I hope it has food database of us asias as am not an american and peanut butter and all is unavailable here


Why no peanut butter?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Shirazz said:


> *I dont drink shakes *as you told but i eat pasta,rice,chicken ,beef and all.Downloading myfitness tracker as i type.I hope it has food database of us asias as am not an american and peanut butter and all is unavailable here


I agree with I 'Punched A Cow' Worth considering, makes it a heck of a lot easier and faster especially when you are not hungry

As gym, I'd suggest nothing fancy, just the main big exercises (bench / squat etc) and heavy weights. No need to overthink it. Your muscles should be drained right down by the end of your session. Thats the key, the actual weight you can lift is just a marker for your progress. So no swinging swings weights about to lift them. When your muscles are drained right down they will react and grow.

I see a lot of guys p#ssing around with all sorts of 'innovations' in the gym. This is for the seasoned guys when muscles starts to be come 'stubborn'.

Oh and as for the food, you will be surprised at how much you have to pack in to gain muscle.


----------



## velaocampo (Nov 25, 2014)

has anyone seen jack gyllenhaal new movie trailer southpaw, the dude got stacked!!!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Shirazz said:


> I dont drink shakes as you told but i eat pasta,rice,chicken ,beef and all.Downloading myfitness tracker as i type.I hope it has food database of us asias as am not an american and peanut butter and all is unavailable here


so have you taken the advice and put on anyway weight since you started this thread ? its been over 3months since you posted.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Shirazz said:


> Arms and body attached.


Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitt !


----------



## capt sweatpants (Apr 19, 2015)

My advice....download a app for tracking weight "monitor my weight " is good put in your weight and a realistic goal and the team you would like to achieve this weight.. It will automatically calculate the daily caloric.intake for you... Then look at at diet plan to see what foods to eat to get the recommended calories... Log your progress in the app and the caloric intake will rise or fall depending on progress...


----------



## ZAE (Sep 18, 2013)

Could be just your genes and as time goes on you will slowly put on weight, just keep eating a lot/clean and work out.

You're only 16 so I wouldn't take any supplement except the basics like multi vitamin/cod liver oil, you cant just eat big for 2 days then go back to your normal serving for 3 days then back to eating big for another 2 days, you got to eat eat and eat everyday for weeks.

Just don't over do it, pretty sure I got IBS from this, for a year/2 I was totally messed up but somehow I managed to sort it out and it feels good to stop googling about IBS everyday like how I did, though the major problem with it is if you believe you have it it messes you up even more mentally.


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

Actually i do think its genes as the calorie tracking app says that am having perfect calorie per day


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

spudsy said:


> Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitt !


Deleted


----------

